# WalMart .300 Wby Magnum/Wby Vangaurd w/ 180 Nosler Bal.Tips



## P Shooter (Jan 20, 2007)

Dad bought a Wby Vangaurd in 300 Wby Magnum caliber.Purchased at WalMart about three years ago.Mounted a Leoupold 4-12x40 on it.

He loaded Nosler's 180 ballistic tips w/ 82 gr. IMR 4350. We have shot it several times and never got less than a 1.25in. group.

Something changed today and I touched three shots at 100 yds. making a group that miked .520 in. outside to outside.

May never do it again.But I went to the range today w/ the attitude that it could be done and I did it.

We seem to think that the barrel just was not broke in yet.It had only been fired about 25-30 times prior to today.

Cannot wait to try again.


----------

